# Cece, 4-5 year old cross breed needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cece is a wonderful wonderful girl. About 4-5 yrs old. Complete cross breed with all the best bits of everything in one dog! She is close to being human..she really engages and talks to you and oh the love in those eyes...her heart is for the giving and taking. So we are looking for a special home who will offer their heart to merge with hers. You see Cece has had it rough lately. Found stray with no claimers. ..no takers.. She has lost weight with the stress of kennels and just not knowing what was going on ?why have they put me in prison? Perhaps she didn't want to know the mutterings that went on in the pound office and the alarmed look on Sophie's face as she walked up to her kennel to say hello, holding back the tears with a noticeable worried brow..'the put to sleep label' was hovering in the air and in her mind..."no way we must find you a rescue place1". Then an email to xxlynne would she take Dalton the terrier..but then xxlynne saw Cece and it had to be Cece also (and why not Timmy as well!)

Cece is great with dogs, cats and people we were told and she sure is! She sadly had to have a 1/3 of her tail off when spayed on the 11th..but then she had such a busy tail..perhaps it will save a few coffee and wine spillages in the future home! Kennelled in Farnham Surrey

Cece is overready and everready for love and fun and lots of laughs and games...are you game? Please complete our questionnaire via our website. Please visit his thread under dogs home from home on our forum via our website Click HERE Rescue Remedies


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to let you know that Cece is still looking for that special home! You can see more details and following her progress by visiting our forum at: CLICK HERE :: Cece Cross breed 3-5 yrs Firhill Kennels


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cece is doing really well ... she has really been through it, but her tail has healed finally ..fantastic..leg being held up a bit BUT it is coming to the ground and will fall in with natural gait quite soon now. No chasing butterflies for another 4 days!

Here are a couple more photos, but you can find more and further details by visiting her thread and following her progress on the following link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Cece Cross breed 3-5 yrs Firhill Kennels


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This girl really needs to get out of kennels into a foster home/forever home …

From her thread on our forum:


> I last saw Cece on Thursday and, to be honest, the cold weather is not really doing her much good. She was still very vocal and letting me know whats what. Jane is trying to get her some supplements to try and build her up again. She is still holding her leg up but it does come down now and then. I didn't take her out for long as it really was very cold and I thought it better for her to be inside under her heater.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is an excerpt/update on Cece from our forum today:



> Cece has gone to stay with Jilly and her family on a foster basis.
> 
> Poor Cece is not very well and went to Jilly's via the vets for some advice and a check over. She is now on more antibiotics as she has a high temp - we did bloods and they showed up an infection. She has also been given some probiotics for her runny tummy and instructions that her metacam should be reduced slowly. He leg is not right and goes crunch
> 
> Cece will be receiving tonnes of TLC now - she deserves it after all she has been through.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

News on Cece from her foster mummy who hasn't mastered the art of posting on the forum yet, but will when she has finished fawning over her new charge! 

Cece had a good bath (with conditioner!) on her first evening and has been eating well. Her appetite is good and her tummy problem has settled down and Jilly thinks she has already put on a little weight. Believe her foster mummy took Cece on a special trip to the pet shop and let her choose some nice biscuits! Cece has been a little feisty with Jilly's two other dogs, Rex & Millie, but Jilly are Tony are managing this well and this morning Cece has been flirting with Rex and he has shown some interest too! Apparently was very cute to watch! 

Cece is going back to the vet tomorrow to have her leg checked and Jilly is hoping she will get the all clear to take her for hydrotherapy. Seems Cece has really landed on her feet/paws - excuse the pun! 

A little bird also told me she was curled up in front of the fire last night and Jilly slipped a blanket over her and tucked her in! 

So far, so good - pictures soon.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cece is doing really well in her foster home and mixing well with two other dogs. She is still looking for her forever home. Here are some recently photos:


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cece's Diary:

I have found myself some nice new friends. I am 3 kg heavier now. In the evening I go out with Rex and Millie and we all walk as a pack around the cul de sac where we all live. Rex had his ball joint removed two years ago and has a weak right leg after being ill treated in Ireland in a previous life. Milly also has a damaged achilles heel from when she lived in Ireland and so we all limp. My foster mum says we must all look very funny walking in a line. I have had 2 baths and was very good and I do smell of raspberry. I do have cream put on my ears every day and get tucked into bed. I may be a bit spoilt but I don't think it will harm me. My foster dad gives me treats when I run to him and so do the sons so I think I like men now too.

Foster mum says sadly she can't keep me, but she will not give up on me and there is a home here for as long as I need to recover . . 2 weeks of good care and no jumping and they say I will be as good as new. My foster mummy also says I am very affectionate and I puts my head on her lap at night when I get tired. She says I am a very loving all round doggy and I love being with the family. All I need now is a forever home!

Some more photos:


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

wow she is so beautiful

If I was looking for a dog I would defo take her, she is wonderful


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

She is gorgeous, what type of mix do you think she is?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure - quite a well mixed girly, but think she has a little Staffie in there.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

New photo ... "does my bum look big in this"? Still looking for her forever home ...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like Cece has found her forever home and is on our reserved list!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Cece has gone into foster with a view to homing and her thread can now be closed.


----------

